
An independent camp for high school geeks (2012) - stared
https://warsztatywww.pl/article/en-indie-camp-for-hs-geeks/
======
stared
And some general context of gifted education in Poland by Krajowy Fundusz na
rzecz Dzieci (en: Polish Children's Fund): [http://crastina.se/gifted-
children-in-poland-by-piotr-migdal...](http://crastina.se/gifted-children-in-
poland-by-piotr-migdal/)

